# Calling all Expert Coders (Reposted)



## lovetocode (Mar 23, 2010)

I am also having trouble locating the correct CPT code for this procedure, Laparoscopic release of median arcuate ligament due to celiac artery compression. My diagnosis code is 447.4, and I am considering using 00770 as my anesthesia code, but I would still like a CPT code. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## gost (Mar 30, 2010)

I would use 39599 and compare to 39545 for pricing.


----------

